# Single ended bow tie



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've just realised that at the ball I attended on Saturday my bow tie was ripped slightly when a friend of mine drunkenly tore it from my neck. For a replacement I am considering a single ended one such as . Has anyone here ever owned one before? If so how does their appearance differ and are they difficult to tie in any way?
Thanks.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Hmmmmm . . . very interesting*

I think what you end up with is a slightly less complicated "bow" with the small end ending up hidden behind the larger end. Seems a trifle "thin" to me, that.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

From the looks of it, I don't like the idea. A proper bow, I believe, should be, for the lack of a better term, doubled. Duplexed


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

If E&R is selling it I don't see how it could be improper. It seems like a good alternative to sized bow ties, for when you need to avoid showing an adjuster buckle.


----------



## Blackl3232 (Aug 23, 2008)

From Black Tie Guide: "The one-ended model allows for a smaller knot but it is extremely rare these days. Tip: tuck the unshaped end into your shirt after tying"

https://www.blacktieguide.com/Classic_Components/Neckwear.htm


----------



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

Blackl3232 said:


> Tip: tuck the unshaped end into your shirt after tying"


How on earth would one do this?


----------



## Blackl3232 (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't have a singled ended one, but I just went and tried with my normal tie... you have to tie it a little differently, after forming the first loop, instead of pulling half of the second end through to form the second loop, you pull the whole other end of the tie through, and it ends up hanging down and can be put right into the top of the shirt behind the knot.

That probably didn't make much sense, and I was also a little confused the first time I read to tuck it in, but if you actually try it, it makes sense.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Jake1990 said:


> How on earth would one do this?





Blackl3232 said:


> From Black Tie Guide: "The one-ended model allows for a smaller knot but it is extremely rare these days. Tip: tuck the unshaped end into your shirt after tying"


I think Black13232 is correct, in that you are not making a full bow but a half one, which leaves the un-bowed end longer and, of necessity, tuckable.

It all sounds a bit "precious" to me to be doing this, and for what? Having an unconventional and insubstantial one-looped thingy, instead of a proper, less contrived full bow? It's as functional and aesthetically valid as a one-armed wall-paper hanger, IMO:crazy:


----------



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

Blackl3232 said:


> I don't have a singled ended one, but I just went and tried with my normal tie... you have to tie it a little differently, after forming the first loop, instead of pulling half of the second end through to form the second loop, you pull the whole other end of the tie through, and it ends up hanging down and can be put right into the top of the shirt behind the knot.
> 
> That probably didn't make much sense, and I was also a little confused the first time I read to tuck it in, but if you actually try it, it makes sense.


I see now, thank you.



Blueboy1938 said:


> I think Black13232 is correct, in that you are not making a full bow but a half one, which leaves the un-bowed end longer and, of necessity, tuckable.
> 
> It all sounds a bit "precious" to me to be doing this, and for what? Having an unconventional and insubstantial one-looped thingy, instead of a proper, less contrived full bow? It's as functional and aesthetically valid as a one-armed wall-paper hanger, IMO:crazy:


The reason for my posting this here was because, having seen something fairly unusual while considering options for a replacement, I was intrigued and interested in what fellow forum members thought of it. Rather than trying to be unconventional, though I do generally try to go against the grain given the things which have of late come to be thought of as conventional when it comes to Black Tie.
From what I've read I don't think they are improper, as you imply, though this does not necessarily mean I will rush out to buy one.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*I can see how . . .*



Jake1990 said:


> From what I've read I don't think they are improper, as you imply, though this does not necessarily mean I will rush out to buy one.


. . . my remark could be interpreted that way. That was not my intent at all. I don't consider them "improper" on the "correctness" scale, and should have probably said something like "full" or "complete" or some such. I also am intrigued by the very existence of such a design, but just feel that what you gain by a less demanding struggle to get the bow tied properly isn't worth the meager result a "half-bow" would render. I'm only giving you my opinion of what I would do, and don't mean in any way to be attempting to discourage you, if you want to try one. In fact, I'd be very interested in seeing how it looked


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I, too, would like to express clarity in my previous post. I wouldn't consider the bow tie classic. You yourself classify it as I would: unconventional. It is correct, but rather old fashioned.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I have about half-a-dozen black and white single ended bow ties, all inherited from my grandfather. He wore formal and semi-formal dress on a regular basis (balls most weekends in the season) so I doubt they were incorrect. In fact, he and his laddish mates would strip pre-tied bow ties or backless vests from their hapless owners as a way of expressing their disapproval!!!

A single ended is really no different in appearance than a double ended. Both are tied the same and only one side is thinner on a single than double. If the length is correct, one side has the doubled 'wing' and the other has a single 'wing' with the skinny end behind it. If the length is a bit long, the skinny end can be doubled back in exactly the same manner as a double ended would be tied.

The beauty of a single ended, I think, is that they are a little more forgiving of changes in neck size.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

Single ended bow ties are a valid traditional option and, from experience, much easier to tie. There is no visible difference in appearance from the front and no substantial difference from the sides. Whether they are flimsy is a matter of the fabric and construction, not the design.

Out of interest, I attach a diagram shewing how to tie one, and can probably find a picture of one tied, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*I respectfully disagree.*



DougNZ said:


> A single ended is really no different in appearance than a double ended. Both are tied the same and only one side is thinner on a single than double. If the length is correct, one side has the doubled 'wing' and the other has a single 'wing' with the skinny end behind it. If the length is a bit long, the skinny end can be doubled back in exactly the same manner as a double ended would be tied.
> 
> The beauty of a single ended, I think, is that they are a little more forgiving of changes in neck size.


You have missing an entire half of the normal bow. That means only one loop on one side and the single end on the other. A normal bow has two loops and two ends. Not the same at all, and lop-sided to boot, IMO.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Jake1990 said:


> I've just realised that at the ball I attended on Saturday my bow tie was ripped slightly when a friend of mine drunkenly tore it from my neck. For a replacement I am considering a single ended one such as . Has anyone here ever owned one before? If so how does their appearance differ and are they difficult to tie in any way?
> Thanks.


I only wear single-ended black bows and find they fit better than sized "normal" bows. I find them easier to tie. 
Does anyone know a source of a single-ended white Marcella bow?

*W_B*


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it really that difficult to tie a double-ended bow? This item seems like a solution in search of a problem, but what do I know...


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

I am no clothing historian but I thought that the single-ended bow was a traditional style choice and not just an "easy option". They are, IMHO, easier to tie but the real advantage is that the fit is more accurate. I can also wear the same tie with an attached or separate collar.
I also prefer how they look.

*W_B*


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Blueboy1938 said:


> You have missing an entire half of the normal bow. That means only one loop on one side and the single end on the other. A normal bow has two loops and two ends. Not the same at all, and lop-sided to boot, IMO.


My point is that from the front it looks much the same as a double. The difference is only really evident from the side. If some lady notices while nibbling on my ear ... well, I doubt at that point I'd really care.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*No, it's not the same!*



whistle_blower71 said:


> I only wear single-ended black bows and find they fit better than sized "normal" bows. I find them easier to tie.
> Does anyone know a source of a single-ended white Marcella bow?
> 
> *W_B*





CuffDaddy said:


> Is it really that difficult to tie a double-ended bow? This item seems like a solution in search of a problem, but what do I know...





DougNZ said:


> My point is that from the front it looks much the same as a double. The difference is only really evident from the side. If some lady notices while nibbling on my ear ... well, I doubt at that point I'd really care.


Think of it this way: How would your shoes look with a one-looped half-bow? It's not quite the same, but still a lop-sided configuration.

I don't see anything technically wrong with it, as I have said. But to do a less-than-satisfactory partial bow for the sake either of ease of tying or length accommodation is just plain silly, even if it didn't look less than wonderful.

It would seem to me that, short of trying to do a re-enactment of a period look from an era when single-ended bow ties were common, AAACers would be looking for bow ties that were bespoke for them, thus avoiding the "gap" caused by the adjustment arrangement, assuming use with a wing collar. For a day-wear bow, why would you want to display less of that gorgeous tie fabric you killed for by having only one iteration of the bow, and the rest stuck down your shirt. Beats hell out of me:crazy:

As for a white tie source, just tie the one you have in a half bow and stuff the rest inside, if you _have to have_ that stingy looking bow.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Think of it this way: How would your shoes look with a one-looped half-bow? It's not quite the same, but still a lop-sided configuration.
> 
> I don't see anything technically wrong with it, as I have said. But to do a less-than-satisfactory partial bow for the sake either of ease of tying or length accommodation is just plain silly, even if it didn't look less than wonderful.
> 
> ...


A bespoke double-ended bow does not fit as well as a single-ended. You would also need to purchase two, one for collar attached shirts and one for separate collars.
FWIW, I have never needed to tuck anything into my shirt when I wear a single-ended bow tie. They are not stingy.

*W_B*


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Some people like single-ended bow ties for valid reasons.

Some people dislike them for equally valid reasons.

End of discussion. ic12337:


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

I can't help feeling that the fact that those who like them have actual experience of them being worn should count for something...


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Think of it this way: How would your shoes look with a one-looped half-bow? It's not quite the same, but still a lop-sided configuration.


This is fast approaching the four-in-hand v full Winsdor squabble. Some like asymmetrical, some like symmetrical; some like single ended, some like double ended.


----------



## Cottonshirt (Mar 15, 2009)

Anthony Jordan said:


> I can't help feeling that the fact that those who like them have actual experience of them being worn should count for something...


+10

Cheers,


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

DougNZ said:


> This is fast approaching the four-in-hand v full Winsdor squabble. Some like asymmetrical, some like symmetrical; some like single ended, some like double ended.


But we haven't started hating each other yet...

*W_B*


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

I thought it might be interesting to post a few images (not brilliant, for which apologies) showing a selection of single- and double-ended ties. Would anyone care to describe the obvious differences and identify which is which?


----------



## PocketTriangle (Apr 2, 2009)

To my untrained eyes, they all appear to be single-ended. Not bad looking; I think I want a single-ended bow tie now:icon_smile:


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Double, single, double?

*W_B*


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

(answers hidden for now). Nicely done, AJ.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

Good guesses gentlemen, but I'm not telling quite yet! In the meantime, does anyone like the 2 1/4" collar?


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Anthony Jordan said:


> Good guesses gentlemen, but I'm not telling quite yet! In the meantime, does anyone like the 2 1/4" collar?


Like it? I covet it.


----------



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

Single, single, double?
Great pictures by the way, thanks!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Anthony Jordan said:


> Good guesses gentlemen, but I'm not telling quite yet! In the meantime, does anyone like the 2 1/4" collar?


I like the look of all of them.

The collar is great. Much better than the skimpy-wimpy attached wing collars seen so much now.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Anthony Jordan said:


> Good guesses gentlemen, but I'm not telling quite yet! In the meantime, does anyone like the 2 1/4" collar?


Love 'em.

*W_B*


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Trick question: they are all single or all double.


----------



## rmanoj (Mar 6, 2009)

My first thought was that this might work, as asymmetry etc should be cultivated. However, single ended bow ties are a bit too contrived (due to their rarity) for sprezzatura.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

My little challenge has been open for 24 hours now - any last guesses before I bring it to a close?


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

And the answers are:

Single
Single
Double

Well done DougNZ and Jake1990!

To my mind at least this disposes of the notion that there is something inherently visibly disbalanced, unsatisfactory, insubstantial or generally ersatz about the single-ended tie.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Of course . . .*

. . . they are all going to look pretty much alike, as far as one can tell from those _extremely _dark pictures, as they are all dead on from the front. Just try showing them from a 3/4 view of both sides each. They are, and ever shall be, unsymmetrical. That comes down to a personal preference, IMO, and mine is not to get something that was designed as a universal fit gimmick that requires stuffing the anaemic end down, dangling, into one's shirt after tying the "perfect" bow. As bad as a backless waistcoat. No, thanks


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

And so it continues...

Incidentally, I'm sorry that the pictures I took following your request to see what at single-ended tie looked like weren't good enough for your needs, actually I found them rather over-exposed rather than "extremely" dark.

There is no need, by the way, to tuck the narrow end down your shirt - I do not and never have. In all of these pictures, as is my customary practice, it is tucked behind the neck part of the tie.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Blueboy1938 said:


> They are, and ever shall be, unsymmetrical. That comes down to a personal preference, IMO, and mine is not to get something that was designed as a universal fit gimmick that requires stuffing the anaemic end down, dangling, into one's shirt after tying the "perfect" bow. As bad as a backless waistcoat. No, thanks


And so it continues...

Did you read anything written above? The posters who actually use single ended bow ties have said that they, on no occasion, tuck dangling ends into shirt fronts. I also pointed out that my grandfather was very against 'gimmicks' (including backless waistcoats) but only wore single ended bow ties (both black and white) around his detachable collars.

And of course single ended bow ties are unsymmetrical ... they are single ended! But then double ended bow ties are unsymmetrical too; one side has a fold in front of an end and the other an end in front of a fold. Once they are tied, also, bow ties will sit slightly skewed off the horizontal, be they single or double ended.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm beginning to think that the point of reference is a pre-tied bow (or whatever the terminology is)...


----------



## gopherblue (May 18, 2009)

Just close your eyes and tie it like you're tying your shoes--that's how I learned.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Anthony Jordan said:


> And the answers are:
> 
> Single
> Single
> ...


Well, in the immortal words of Meatloaf...two out of three ain't bad.:aportnoy:

*W_B*


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*So it's better . . .*



DougNZ said:


> And so it continues...
> 
> Did you read anything written above? The posters who actually use single ended bow ties have said that they, on no occasion, tuck dangling ends into shirt fronts. I also pointed out that my grandfather was very against 'gimmicks' (including backless waistcoats) but only wore single ended bow ties (both black and white) around his detachable collars.
> 
> And of course single ended bow ties are unsymmetrical ... they are single ended! But then double ended bow ties are unsymmetrical too; one side has a fold in front of an end and the other an end in front of a fold. Once they are tied, also, bow ties will sit slightly skewed off the horizontal, be they single or double ended.


. . . to have to hide the non-compliant end under the tie? Do I really want to struggle to ensure that it is completely hidden by the tie when wearing a wing collar? Is that even possible, assuming that the entire tie is the same width except for the widened working end? Perforce the narrow end must be put over onto the inside of the portion of the tie that goes around the neck, thus creating an unsightly, twisted expediency whether one wears a turn-down or a wing. All that to achieve an anaemic, single-loop half-knot that is glaringly unsymmetrical when viewed at any angle other than possibly full frontal? Again, no thank you.

However, I _will_ thank you, DougNZ, not to make assumptions about my behavior or reading acuity, please.

What people have to do to deal with the superfluous end of such a tie simply points up the inherent problems with it. It's an alternative construction to achieve a "one size fits all" tie. That boils down to an attempt to sell more ties to more people of differing neck size without really accommodating any of them well. At least the adjustable bow tie need only be set up once, and not every time you tie it.

Finally, calling a bow "unsymmetrical" that has two loops and two ends, one each on each side, in this context is a stretch intended to obfuscate the obvious: A bow with one loop on one side and one end on the other is not comparable to a full bow. It is, as I stated, which was conveniently edited out of my comment when quoted, a matter of personal preference whether to wear the so-called "single-ended bow tie" or not. BTW, it is a physical impossibility to have a "single-ended bow tie" that can still be tied. It is really an "asymmetrical" bow tie as a matter of fact.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Blueboy1938 said:


> . . . to have to hide the non-compliant end under the tie? Do I really want to struggle to ensure that it is completely hidden by the tie when wearing a wing collar? Is that even possible, assuming that the entire tie is the same width except for the widened working end? Perforce the narrow end must be put over onto the inside of the portion of the tie that goes around the neck, thus creating an unsightly, twisted expediency whether one wears a turn-down or a wing. All that to achieve an anaemic, single-loop half-knot that is glaringly unsymmetrical when viewed at any angle other than possibly full frontal? Again, no thank you.
> 
> However, I _will_ thank you, DougNZ, not to make assumptions about my behavior or reading acuity, please.
> 
> ...


Blueboy,

Have you ever seen a single-ended bow tie in real life? Have you ever tied one?

*W_B*


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Blueboy,
> 
> Have you ever seen a single-ended bow tie in real life? Have you ever tied one?
> 
> *W_B*


It should be perfectly clear from my comments so far that I wouldn't have the slightest interest in having anything to do with such a contrived abortion, conceived to sell more ties to more people at less trouble and cost to the maker. I have tied half knots, of course, mainly because the amount of matter to be tied was insufficient to tie a full bow, and appearance was not an issue. I know how that works, and I know how it looks.

I haven't been to space, either, but I am fairly certain without having actually seen the earth from that vantage that it is not flat:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jake1990 (Jan 5, 2009)

Blueboy1938 said:


> It should be perfectly clear from my comments so far that I wouldn't have the slightest interest in having anything to do with such a contrived abortion, conceived to sell more ties to more people at less trouble and cost to the maker.


Sorry, my understanding of economics is fairly average, but could you explain to me precisely how this design can stimulate demand to the extent that more people buy them and more of them? Surely there's a limited market for bow ties and purchasers only require one, or at least one black and one white? Also this design would be more trouble and cost for the maker as they would have to design and produce a different line, which would offset any savings on silk.
I think we all get that you don't like the idea, but some of us are merely questioning the rationality of your reasoning.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Jake1990 said:


> I think we all get that you don't like the idea, but some of us are merely questioning the rationality of your reasoning.


I think I'm well past that, too.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

Jake1990 said:


> Sorry, my understanding of economics is fairly average, but could you explain to me precisely how this design can stimulate demand to the extent that more people buy them and more of them? Surely there's a limited market for bow ties and purchasers only require one, or at least one black and one white? Also this design would be more trouble and cost for the maker as they would have to design and produce a different line, which would offset any savings on silk.
> I think we all get that you don't like the idea, but some of us are merely questioning the rationality of your reasoning.


My understanding is that this is a design that originated quite some time ago, as attested by the reference to someone's grandfather using them. There are basically two positive utilities for such a tie: Infinite size, at least up to the basic minimum needed to complete a half-knot, and having no gap caused by the turn-back of an adjustable bow tie. The latter would be appealing to someone who wanted a continuous, unbroken loop around the neck when wearing a stand-up "floorwalker" collar. The downside would be the non-standard half-bow with the asymmetry I've described. If that doesn't bother a person, and the other two design features are seen to be enough of an advantage to put up with that downside, then fine, wear one.

Correct that, nowadays, a tie maker would have to create another model, but as I stated, the original design was intended to accomplish the same thing as what the tie-makers now turn out routinely to solve the size problem and sell more ties to more people of varying neck size: the adjustable bow tie. That has the advantage of making one tie that will fit a lot more individuals than bespoke, such as I have ordered from, say, Beau Ties, Ltd., or the Bow Tie Club. It produces a tie with a full bow and avoids the "half-fast" result of the "asymmetrical" version. Hence, what is being called the "single-ended bow tie" on this thread is not commonly made except as a curiosity, because most want to wear a full bow, not a half-knot with that problematic end. If someone loves having half a bow, I'm fine with that, but don't tell me that it is somehow an improvement or better-looking than either a bespoke or an adjustable full bow tie. After all, it's hardly going to solve any other problems, like overheating from having too many layers of cloth involved in one's full bow tie. In fact, adding the loose end along the inside of the loop around the neck to hide it would just aggravate that. Another reason I, personally, wouldn't wear one.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

*A few points*

Blueboy,

A few points re single-ended bows;

Economics. The only shops that I am aware of two shops that carry single-ended bows (T&A and E&R) also carry a full range of sized standard bows. So not really a cost cutting exercise, is it?
Knot. I tie a single-ended with exactly the same knot as a standard.
Fit. IMHO, they fit better than both sized or bespoke as they can be sized precisely regardless of shirt collar or changes in weight.
Why do you hate them so much? Is there something you would like to share with the group? We are here to help...

*W_B*


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

W_B, I think it's worth mentioning for Blueboy's benefit that T&A is also likely to be competent in making perfectly symmetrical clip-on bows as they know a thing or two about making perfectly symmetrical clip-on ties for the owner's older brother.:icon_smile_big:

Anthony, many thanks for the photos. Great bows and collar. I must confess that I thought they were all singles...


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

misterdonuts said:


> W_B, I think it's worth mentioning for Blueboy's benefit that T&A is also likely to be competent in making perfectly symmetrical clip-on bows as they know a thing or two about making perfectly symmetrical clip-on ties for the owner's older brother.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Anthony, many thanks for the photos. Great bows and collar. I must confess that I thought they were all singles...


Good point! :icon_smile:

*W_B*


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Good point! :icon_smile:
> 
> *W_B*


Guaranteed to have no dangly bits!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Does anyone know if the single ended style was used for anything other than white and black tie (say, prior to 1960)?


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

I recall seeing a club bow tie in single-ended style being sold on eBay not so very long ago. I watched it specifically as it was so very unusual.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Thanks for the therapy offer, but . . .*



whistle_blower71 said:


> Blueboy,
> 
> A few points re single-ended bows;
> 
> ...


. . . I just prefer a full bow:crazy:

Single-ended and adjustable accomplish the same thing as to fit, but the adjustable provides a full bow and no problematic end to deal with. Once you've set the adjustable to your neck size, you never have to change it, barring a radical weight change. That's why the adjustable survives as the common way for tie makers to sell the same tie to a lot of variously sized men. The asymmetrical-end tie, my preferred terminology, is rare specifically because it is a vestigial curiosity.

I find it difficult to believe you actually tie the asymmetrical-end tie the same as a regular bow tie. That would give you a bow with one regular width loop and end plus a 3/4" wide loop and end. That goes way beyond a bow merely looking thin and asymmetrical.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

*A single-ended tie by ACKO, probably 1950s*









Full frontal









Left side









Further round the left side, showing the underside of the bow









From the rear









Right side showing underside of bow and narrow end flipped over and tucked in









Close up of above

















Offset from above


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Excellent photos, once more, AJ. 

I'm interested to see you tuck the single end into the neck band. Most of my ties are accurately enough sized so that I only have about 10 - 15mm behind the wing. That's not enough to droop and not enough to tuck. On one that I have that is a little too long I simply push the thin end through the knot as a loop (as one would a double ended bow tie) or take it through as normal and then double it back through the knot (same visual result).

Before anyone says how fiddly that sounds, I must reiterate that the former method is the same as for a double but it is a lot easier to get a skinny loop through the knot than a doubled wing!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks again for the pictures, AJ. I barely notice the thin end tucked into the band like that. I'd only be afraid of it coming loose somehow, but otherwise think it makes a fairly attractive and minimalist bow.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

You're both very welcome. Given that the black tie is sized 16", it is surprisingly long, hence why I tuck it behind. With another tie I might try your method, Doug!

I also found this page, which I had totally forgotten I had created:

https://uk.geocities.com/anthony_hugh_jordan/single_ended_bows.html


----------



## Midnight Blue (Apr 22, 2007)

Anthony Jordan said:


> Single ended bow ties are a valid traditional option and, from experience, much easier to tie. There is no visible difference in appearance from the front and no substantial difference from the sides. Whether they are flimsy is a matter of the fabric and construction, not the design.
> 
> Out of interest, I attach a diagram shewing how to tie one, and can probably find a picture of one tied, if anyone is interested.


For internet surfers still referring to this thread, here is the written instructions that go with the above diagram (from "Clothes and the Man" by Syndey Barney, 1962 edition)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Good to see you posting again, Midnight Blue.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Think of it this way: How would your shoes look with a one-looped half-bow? It's not quite the same, but still a lop-sided configuration.
> 
> I don't see anything technically wrong with it, as I have said. But to do a less-than-satisfactory partial bow for the sake either of ease of tying or length accommodation is just plain silly, even if it didn't look less than wonderful.
> 
> ...


GEEZ! Relax!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Perhaps it is you who should relax, considering the post was made almost two years ago.


----------

